# Canon MP830 scanner, copier failure



## DonRS (May 1, 2011)

My Canon MP830 suddenly stopped scanning or copying. I believe I can hear the mechanism moving but see no light. LCD states "Error-Scanner is not working" but shows no error code. It doesn't work through the computer or the printer buttons.
I thought it might be the bulb. Is there a way to check the bulb? is replacement of the bulb a reasonable task for someone with good mechanical knowledge. If So does anyone know where I can get some disassembly instructions? Would reinstalling the drivers have any effect on the light? I would think that the copier would work without drivers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's not working with the front panel buttons, there is likely a hardware issue. In which case, the PC, OS, and drivers are irrelevant.

As for repairs, without an error code, you would simply be guessing. Service manuals aren't typically released to the general public.


----------



## sfalk (May 26, 2011)

Hi there. The exact same problem just happened to me with my MP830; the scanner, copier and FAX (printing is fine). Have you located any fix yet? Thanks, Steven.


----------



## DonRS (May 1, 2011)

No solution yet. I called Canon, as I suspected they suggested I take it to one of their authorized repair shops. I have other printers so I haven't spent much time looking. I need to find a repair manual otherwise it will go in the trash. Cost of repair would most likely rival buying a new one.


----------



## s2525s (Sep 13, 2011)

Finally got a fix for MP830. Signed up with Gateway Technical Support -- one year, 15 issues -- $200. They will address any issue with any computer brand or accessories to computer (printers, etc.) Agent took over my computer and resolved the issue within 30 minutes. Worth the aggravation.


----------



## xenatriumphant (Sep 16, 2011)

Did you have the same problem with the scanner not working? And they fixed it? Why did they have to take your computer?


s2525s said:


> Finally got a fix for MP830. Signed up with Gateway Technical Support -- one year, 15 issues -- $200. They will address any issue with any computer brand or accessories to computer (printers, etc.) Agent took over my computer and resolved the issue within 30 minutes. Worth the aggravation.


----------



## RWheeler (May 10, 2012)

xenatriumphant said:


> Did you have the same problem with the scanner not working? And they fixed it? Why did they have to take your computer?


I found the problem in mine. It wasn't the lamp. It was the smaller of the two ribbon cables feeding the scanner head. There was a micro crimp in it in about the middle of it. It looks like it might have been caused by an adhesive tape behind it that may have shrunk. 

I'm seeing if I can patch or replace. The code on the ribbon is awm 2898. 

R


----------

